
PostmarketOS inches closer to letting you breathe new life into old phones - ollieparanoid
https://liliputing.com/2018/01/postmarketos-inches-closer-letting-breathe-new-life-old-phones.html
======
ollieparanoid
There's also the official blog post, which is kind of a long read. But it
talks about the progress that has been made in detail and with lots of photos
and some artwork: [https://postmarketos.org/blog/2017/12/31/219-days-of-
postmar...](https://postmarketos.org/blog/2017/12/31/219-days-of-
postmarketOS/)

